# Opinions/Experience: 2001 Yamaha 150 VMax



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Looking at a used boat. Like the boat, but am concerned with the age and type of engine. It's a 2001 Yamaha 150 VMax, carb, not FI, low hours so I'm told, and recently checked over and clean. Reviews from local sources are mixed. Some say no to carb engines or anything older that 2004-2006. Others not concerned. Online reviews not negative, but still mixed. Anyone with actual experience with this type engine, or a VMax in different HP, 100 or better. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a 96 model Blazer bass boat with a carberated 150hp Yamaha and I love it. Cold cranking is very quick, the idle is good and a top speed of about 68, and I really have to much prop on it. I have always preferred Mercury, but this Yamaha is on its way to changing my mind.


----------



## outbrdwrench (Apr 8, 2009)

collinscraft2 said:


> I have a 96 model Blazer bass boat with a carberated 150hp Yamaha and I love it. Cold cranking is very quick, the idle is good and a top speed of about 68, and I really have to much prop on it. I have always preferred Mercury, but this Yamaha is on its way to changing my mind.


You Traitor! Mercury still sets the water on Fire, cod!


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Yamaha VMax*

Do you have any concerns with ethanol fuel? Do your pipes, hoses and tanks handle it, or do you avoid it?



collinscraft2 said:


> I have a 96 model Blazer bass boat with a carberated 150hp Yamaha and I love it. Cold cranking is very quick, the idle is good and a top speed of about 68, and I really have to much prop on it. I have always preferred Mercury, but this Yamaha is on its way to changing my mind.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

We all have concerns with Ethonal, on a 2001 boat the fuel lines, antisiphon valve and primer bulb need to be replaced if they have not been in a few years. and a good 10 micron fuel water seperator needs to be installed..


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

I am having fuel problems. One tank works fine, the Starboard tank gives me trouble every time I try to use it. I have changed the primer bulb and some fuel line, but not all of it. I am changing all the fuel lines today. I added a fuel/water seperator. Thats a good idea about the anti-siphon valve. I have been using regular gas so far. Only had the boat for about 2 months. That being said I still like the Yamaha. The carbs are easy to clean and get on & off. I have had to do that allready due to water in the fuel of the Starboard tank due to the boat sitting before I bought it.Thats when I added the seperator. I removed all the fuel from that tank and started over and still have issues with it picking up fuel. Going back in it today. None of this is the fault of the motor.


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

I would like to add that I was a Mercruiser certified tech. for 7 years and after I went to work for Adventure Marine in Ft. Walton they sold Cape Horns with primarily Yamaha outboards. It was a great rig and people still love them. I hear great things about the new Yamaha 4 strokes and would buy one in a minute if I had that kind of cash! I have been out of Marine service since 2003 or so and appreciate the advice of my buddy the outboardwrench and every one here on the forum. It's a great place for ideas and I for one am glad to have it. Thanks


----------

